# Ribbon & Awards Contest - Eng/west/trail/gym all welcome



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

1)









2)
Its the white one, I put it next to a regular broad ribbon show the size difference.









3)
My first show and my first ribbon.










4)
2nd in a stock horse judging comp. Was my first try at this type of competition so i was pretty happy with 2nd! 









5)








In lady rider class. Was my first show in about two years i was actually riding at, and felt as if i was riding pretty badly. I was called in and eventually got 3rd. I thought that was pretty cool, the highest place ive gotten in a ridden class so far. Ive gotten 3rds when i was in the junior division, though now im in the adult classes i was sure i wasnt going to do well at all.

7)
Looks blue but its purple. This was for a barrel race. My sister took one of our horses along to a show just for the sake of it, she was a bit hyped when she got there and my sister didnt want to ride her (doesnt have alot of confidence) I'd finished my classes and took her in the barrel race. She was alright the whole way through, but after i finished the round she just didnt stop! I eventually stopped her after a couple of bucks and was amazed to find we had actually placed! Was heaps of fun.









14)
This is my fav because its my only trophie! Thats the only reason really :lol:. Was for stock horse judging comp.









16)
This was from my first year of showing. I didnt go so well and wasnt expecting anything like this. Its a high point ASH led award (so really its my horses award :lol from our branch.









17)
Do you want the exact number? I think theres about 45-50ish. Can count them if you like.









20)









21)








(6 ribbons, two 1sts, one 2nd, two reserve champions and one champion)


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*SORRY I forgot 3 classes:*

23. Most amount of buckle.
24. Prettiest buckle
25. Highest title buckle (I.e. Circut champion, world, state, congress. etc etc)


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

C'mon. I know there are more people with ribbons and what not out there!!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, it's 93 here today with 100% humidity. Since I'm hanging out inside I took some pictures 

1. Largest Championship Ribbon








2. Largest Reserve Championship Ribbon







(next to a normal sized ribbon for comparison)

3. Favorite 1st place Ribbon & Why (please no more than 150 words)







This is the first blue ribbon I ever won, at my first show, on an awesome school horse named Bear. This is what started my love of showing 

4. Favorite 2nd Place Ribbon & Why (no more than 150 words)







This is from my first trip to the USDF Jr/YR Team Championships. Before the team tests we get to ride an individual test and NOBODY expected my horse (who was 5 at the time) to do well. So, quite the surprise when we tied for 1st with a 72.5% and finished in second. Plus, it's pretty!

5. Favorite 3rd place Ribbon & Why (no more than 150 Words)







This is from a horsetrial a few years ago. It was our first time out after about 6 months off. I had fallen off while XC schooling and REALLY messed up my ankle, and this was a fall horsetrial so the jumps were maxed so I was pretty nervous going out. But Beau was awesome that day and we moved from 6th after dressage to finish 3rd 

6. Favorite 4th place Ribbon & Why (no more than 150 words)







This one is from a Pony Club dressage rally. We were a new club and this was a first time out as one. At the time we were all just starting to compete at Training 1 & 2, but for some reason we had to ride the Training 3 & 4 tests. But we didn't know that until we got there. Sooo, we learned the tests in minutes and went in and did our best. The team was quite happy with 4th 

7. Favorite 5th place Ribbon & Why (no More than 150 Words)







This is from my first away show and first horsetrial. And my horse, Beau's, first away show and horse trail. We went elementary and had a 48 in dressage with no jump refusals to finish 5th. This show is where I caught the eventing bug 

8. Favorite 6th place Ribbon & Why (no more than 150 words)







This is from a hunter show. My QH does NOT move or act like a hunter, so placing was good for us! We were only at the show to school a little bit. Even though we got 6th we beat a few TBs and WBs. Plus, I like the stripes 

9. Favorite Other Placing (only 7th and under no champions, high points, or reserve Champions)







Here is our "participation" ribbon... it's actually an elimination ribbon. A "good try, better luck next time" that they give to the little kids so they don't leave empty-handed. I saw them when I was registering in the office and had a total "wow!" moment but didn't know what they were for. Later on in the day I went off course in one class. I was totally bummed until I went to close out my check and they gave me my ribbons - one of which was tie-dye! That's when I figured out what they were. I think it's awesome:lol:.

10. Best Award Photo


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

And more!

11. Best Award Photo gone wrong (blurry, horse yawning etc.)








14. Favorite Trophy







This looks small compared to the picture frames, but the 2 frames you can see are for 8.5"x11" pictures.

16. Favorite High Point Award








17. Most amount of Ribbons (please try to fit all ribbons in one picture, side by side pictures are ok i.e. one wall to the other)














My room is long... couldn't fit them all in one picture. They're in date order except for the champs/reserves 

19. Most amount of Medals







3 USDF championship medals, 1 Potomac Valley Dressage Association medal & 1 Equilibrium Horse Center High Score medal


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I know we have more award peoplez out there I've seen the pictures in the showing sectionb  awesome pics so far!! I need to go ribbon stealing LOL.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Most of my ribbons are boxed up from after I did "The Great Ribbon Organization project" So the pics are from last year primarily!

1. Largest Championship Ribbon
including Rosette 26.5" Minus Rosette ~20"









2. Largest Reserve Championship Ribbon
including Rosette 23.5" Minus Rosette ~17"









3. Favortie 1st place Ribbon & Why (please no more than 150 words)










When I broke my Maiden in Equitation. (would be one of these)

4. Favortie 2nd Place Ribbon & Why (no more than 150 words)









IHSA - In our zone there are two extremely competitive schools, so winning 1st was very very hard, my first 2nd against students from both schools made me extremely happy. 

5. Favortie 3rd place Ribbon & Why (no more than 150 Words)









I got this third place ribbon in my very first class at my very first horse show. I had just started riding Hunters/Equitation seriously, having ridden Dressage before and toying with the idea of doing 3-Day. This was really the ribbon that started it all! My downward spiral into Horse Show addiction lol. The horse I had been riding was naughty and blew up in the warmup ring, really shaking my confidence. 1 Broken fence and noseband later I was in the ring before the judge. I was only competing in Equitation and Pleasure that day. The third I got was in Equitation!


8. Favorite 6th place Ribbon & Why (no more than 150 words)










This is from Cross Country Hunters, which is my favorite division at one show. I got this 6th place ribbon because I completely went off course in the 2nd round, but I scored high enough in the first round and flat phase to place well (large class!)

9. Favortie Other Placing (only 7th and under no champions, high points, or reserve Champions)










10th place from Show of Champions 2009... it's the lowest placing I have ever received at a horse show. So it holds a special place in my heart 

10. Best Award Photo









11. Best Award Photo gone wrong (blurry, horse yawning etc.)










13. Largest Medal
1.5" across










15. Favortie Medal









Won at an Open Breed Show (which felt like a Breed Show) Way to beat those QH and Paint horses!

16. Favorite High Point Award









Bridle -- I look awful in this pic because they called me to come get my prize when I was on my way back to school :/


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

class #10








class # 16








class #17








class # 22


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GREAT enteries. *REMEMBER* tomorrow is the *LAST DAY TO ENTER*. Results will be posted no later than Monday.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

RESULTS 

*Class 1*
1. My Beau
2. Void
*class 2*
1. My Beau 
2. Void
*Class 3*
1. Void
2. My Beau
*class 4*
1. Void
2. My Beau
*class 5 *
1. Void
2. My Beau
*class 6*
1. My Beau
*class 7*
1. My Beau
*class 8*
1. Void
2. My Beau
*class 9*
1. My beau
2. Void
*class 10*
1. Void
2. SorelHorse
3. My Beau
*class 11*
1. My beau
2. Void
*class 13*
1. Void
*class 14*
1. My beau
*class 15*
1. Void
*class 16*
1. My Beau
2. Void
3. SorelHorse
*class 17*
1. My Beau
*class 18*
1. My Beau
2. SorelHorse
*class 19*
1. My Beau
*Class 22*
1. SorelHorse
*Overall Grand Champion: *My Beau
*Overall Reserve Grand Champion: *Void
If the both of you could message me your address I will have your award(s) in the mail asap. My printer is being a little wierd so give me about a week please.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

haha i didnt go in class 18, i went in 17 though


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

sorelhorse said:


> haha i didnt go in class 18, i went in 17 though


Oopps I am sorry >.<


----------

